

The New Aaron Swartz Documentary at Sundance - footpath
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/01/the-new-aaron-swartz-documentary-at-sundance.html

======
handsomeransoms
> Aaron, I am sorry to say, has died in vain.

This contrived conclusion mars an otherwise sensitive synopsis of the film,
and through that, Aaron's life. The drive to reform CFAA continues. Strides
are being made for open access to research [0], the cause that lead to Aaron's
conviction. The Strongbox/Deaddrop project is being actively developed and
deployed to protect journalist-source communication and empower whistleblowers
all over the world. [1]

The fight is not over - it has only just begun.

[0] [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/01/17...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/01/17/half-of-taxpayer-funded-research-will-soon-be-available-
to-the-public/) [1]
[https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop](https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop)

------
kylelibra
Here's a teaser trailer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3izOJ7zX5I0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3izOJ7zX5I0)

